# £69.99 Adobe Creative Cloud Photography plan with 20GB



## bitm2007 (Nov 24, 2017)

1 year Adobe Creative Cloud Photography plan with 20GB is £69.99 at Amazon (normal price £119.99)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adobe-Creative-Cloud-Photography-plan/dp/B00LSU8PYO/ref=sr_1_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1511510988&sr=1-1&keywords=lightroom+6


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2017)

Thats not the price in the link you gave.


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thats not the price in the link you gave.



It was when I posted the link this morning, the price has gone up £30 since I ordered. Glad I got up early.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not the price in the link you gave.
> ...



The time difference here in Spokane confusing the issue, the sale was likely over when I got up.


----------

